
PinePhone review - pcr910303
https://drewdevault.com/2019/12/18/PinePhone-review.html
======
saagarjha
> Using Ofono, I have successfully spun up LTE internet, sent and received SMS
> messages, and placed and answered phone calls - though the last one without
> working audio. A friend from KDE, Bhushan Shah, is working on this and rumor
> has it that a call has successfully been placed. I have not had success with
> MMS, but I think it’s possible.

Ha, that's better than I expected. Kudos to them for making it this far!

